# Best bootfitters in Whistler?



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Not ski boot fitters unless they know snowboard boots too. Post your recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Got a pair of '16 ions yesterday and instead of just getting the same size I usually do, ended up getting fitted from Tyler at Showcase.

From how he was answering my questions, the questions he was asking me and our overall conversation, I trusted what he was saying and had confidence in what he was telling me.

He isn't just a random employee who just works there, he seemed very competent.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm looking at this too. Need someone who can shim, shave, tweak and fix the fit on boots. Not just someone who can help pick the right ones. Ski boots are similar in that they're a liner inside a shell fitting human feet, but you know.


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

Motogp990 said:


> Got a pair of '16 ions yesterday and instead of just getting the same size I usually do, ended up getting fitted from Tyler at Showcase.
> 
> From how he was answering my questions, the questions he was asking me and our overall conversation, I trusted what he was saying and had confidence in what he was telling me.
> 
> He isn't just a random employee who just works there, he seemed very competent.


What did he do for you that you wouldn't have done on your own? I ask because I had a pair of 12/13 Ion's in a size 11 that the string locks wore out on. I just ordered a pair of 15/16 Ions and the 11s were ridiculously tight. I'm 31 so my feet stopped growing a long time ago....

I should have a pair of 11.5's showing up to the house today. Hopefully they fit cause I love the Ions.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

destroy said:


> I'm looking at this too. Need someone who can shim, shave, tweak and fix the fit on boots. Not just someone who can help pick the right ones. Ski boots are similar in that they're a liner inside a shell fitting human feet, but you know.


No idea if the guy I was talking about would have any knowledge with this stuff. But I think you know more of the industry people at Whis than I do, so if you don't know a guy, I definitely wouldn't.




FrontRange said:


> What did he do for you that you wouldn't have done on your own? I ask because I had a pair of 12/13 Ion's in a size 11 that the string locks wore out on. I just ordered a pair of 15/16 Ions and the 11s were ridiculously tight. I'm 31 so my feet stopped growing a long time ago....
> 
> I should have a pair of 11.5's showing up to the house today. Hopefully they fit cause I love the Ions.



Typically, when I've bought boots, I ask for the size to try. I try, and if they fit, I buy. Pretty quick, no questions asked from the sales person.

Comparing Tyler to other random sales people when I've bought boots in the past, he was more eager to provide a service. I'm not saying this guy was the boot master but he seemed fairly competent to me.

Mind you, my experience with bootfitters aren't extensive, however since I've been reading that Wiredsport thread on proper fitting boots, it got me thinking about my boots.

I was going to try on my regular size boots and go from there, however Tyler offered to size my foot and do a fitting.

Using that Wiredsport thread as my knowledge base, I asked Tyler similar questions that were posted in that thread and his responses were pretty much that of Wiredsport.

On a side note, regarding "proper" fitting boots. Other than my first pair of boots, I've been riding the same size every since (size 12). This is 7-8 pairs of boots over my snowboarding life.

If I never read that Wiredsport thread, I would have never thought to change sizes. Going from my foot measurement I'm smaller than 12, however I have a slighter wider foot and compensate for that by getting slightly larger boots.

That being said, I've never had an issue with pain, fatigue or heel lift with size 12.

After my bootfitting, I sized down to 10.5. When I compare the footprint of a 12 to a 10.5, its huge. It's such a difference, I have to buy new splitboard bindings (have L, need M) and may not be able to use my L burton diode's any more either. My L Now Drive's still work with 10.5 boots.

Obviously the 10.5's are noticeably snugger than any 12's I've worn, however from walking around and up and down my condo stairs with them, I think I'll be ok.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

FrontRange said:


> What did he do for you that you wouldn't have done on your own? I ask because I had a pair of 12/13 Ion's in a size 11 that the string locks wore out on. I just ordered a pair of 15/16 Ions and the 11s were ridiculously tight. I'm 31 so my feet stopped growing a long time ago....
> 
> I should have a pair of 11.5's showing up to the house today. Hopefully they fit cause I love the Ions.


I would also suggest you read Wiredsport boot threads. There is some seriously good info in there. It taught me a lot as well. It will change the way you view boot fitting.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

jtg said:


> Not ski boot fitters unless they know snowboard boots too. Post your recommendations. Thanks!


Where are you at in WA?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> No idea if the guy I was talking about would have any knowledge with this stuff. But I think you know more of the industry people at Whis than I do, so if you don't know a guy, I definitely wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world of performance booties:jumping1:

The difference is night & day.
There's a reason I smash my foot into the tiniest boot I can.

Performance. Straight up performance.

Your size large burtons will fit, just barely, but they should fit no problems.

Snug you say? They don't hurt your feet even in the slightest way?

Even if you aren't standing in them?

I like em borderline painful when standing.

If I take the weight off of them, it's too much to handle.

That's the perfect boot for me, 3 or 4 days & they'll fit perfect, with no more room to expand, they'll have reached their limit.


Did you try a 10 on?


TT


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Snug you say? They don't hurt your feet even in the slightest way?
> 
> Even if you aren't standing in them?
> 
> ...


They don't hurt my feet. My toes touch the liner, however its not painful.
I should have tried a 10 for comparison but I didn't.

I think I'm pretty lucky with my feet. My feet are pretty durable and problem free. *knock on wood.

Jobs that I've had to stand all day, my feet were the last thing to tire.
I've done a few 15+ Km mountain hikes this summer in my nike hightops and never had an issue.
I used to play rugby and have had my feet stepped on by cleats, numerous times and no problems. 
Dropped a 45lbs weight at the gym on my foot and no prob.

That being said, I'll probably break my foot the first day riding this year haha


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> They don't hurt my feet. My toes touch the liner, however its not painful.
> I should have tried a 10 for comparison but I didn't.
> 
> I think I'm pretty lucky with my feet. My feet are pretty durable and problem free. *knock on wood.
> ...


I woulda thought that going from a 12 to a 10.5 you'd be saying how incredibly tight they were, just cause of that huge jump?

And because of that it would almost mislead you into thinking it was really tight, but in actuality, it would only feels tight to you because of the massive difference in sizes.

So, haha,  by telling me they're not super tight.
Kinda makes me think you coulda came down another half size:eyetwitch2:


TT


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Kinda makes me think you coulda came down another half size:eyetwitch2:
> TT


Yeah, maybe.

We'll see how the 10.5's work.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> Yeah, maybe.
> 
> We'll see how the 10.5's work.


Haha, I'm just fuckin' whit chya Lou haha


TT


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha, I'm just fuckin' whit chya Lou haha
> TT


Fast fwd to 3:48. That's how I've been breaking in my boots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Motogp990 said:


> Fast fwd to 3:48. That's how I've been breaking in my boots.


Sweet the pants match your jersey 

Nicely done

Haha, I'm scouring video clips lookin' for a nice close up 

TT


----------

